# Zoya Beach and Surf collection



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2012)

So Zoya just announced  their summer collection, available April 1. See anything you must have?







I think its a fun collection and the colors are nice, but nothing I can't live without.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes...

ALL OF IT. Dammit Zoya. Stop making pretty things until this no-buy is over.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes...
> 
> ALL OF IT. Dammit Zoya. Stop making pretty things until this no-buy is over.



At least with Zoya you know it'll be there when your no-buy is over, most likely. If it were OPI and you had to wait, you might have been out of luck!

I love this whole collection. Juicy and wonderful for summer!


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 21, 2012)

Ugh, if only all of that had been released BEFORE that great promo of buy three get three free on Zoya's website. I've put myself on nail polish lockdown. (Except I might break for the Julep penny deal...XD) I'm loving the ENTIRE beach collection, though I have essie's Navigate Her, so I probably won't ever get Tracie. Too similar.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 21, 2012)

So true! I think I might pick up some of these bad boys once my no-buy is over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 21, 2012)

I so want all of those colors and would wear them all year


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 21, 2012)

Zuza is soo pretty!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zuza is soo pretty!!



That is my ONE must have.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 24, 2012)

This collection is now available to order and will start shipping Monday. Should I wait for a promo??


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This collection is now available to order and will start shipping Monday. Should I wait for a promo??



IALWAYS wait for a promo with zoya, because there will be one. But it will probably be at least another month before there is one.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm in love with Reagan, Kimberly and Zuza. I'll definitely hold out for a promo and pick all three up. The whole collection is pretty. I'm just so happy to see some bright fun colors. I was seriously tired of nude, beiges and greiges! Lol :-D


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ooh! I love this collection! I just used the promo (buy 3 get 3 free) so I can't buy anymore for a long time. I would have loved to get a few colors from this collection.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 25, 2012)

I caved! Bought Zuza, Rory, Kimmy, Tobey, Charisma, Gwin, and Robyn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the free shipping, free nail polish remover and scrub were enough incentive. I'm sure I'll buy a few more if they have a promo


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 25, 2012)

Someone swatch Zuzu! I want it but I am holding out till a good promo!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 26, 2012)

> Someone swatch Zuzu! I want it but I am holding out till a good promo!


 If you google it, you'll find several  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 26, 2012)

Temptalia swatched them, and Wednesday is amazing.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 26, 2012)

They're all so gorgeous! They are going onto my must-have list. 
 



> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Temptalia swatched them, and Wednesday is amazing.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 26, 2012)

I just saw all of these swatched on Temptalia's blog too. They're all very pretty colors for summer! My favorites are Meg, Kimber, and Carly. I like the look of the metallic nail colors.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 26, 2012)

i want...  
reagan, lara, wednesday,
kimber, myrta, and meg..   that will do!  hope BB gives us some!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So Zoya just announced  their summer collection, available April 1. See anything you must have?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 26, 2012)

im going to share this pic if you dont mind!

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So Zoya just announced  their summer collection, available April 1. See anything you must have?
> 
> ...


----------



## Imperfection (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh wow, stunning colours, very summery. I never heard of Zoya before, but now I have to check it out! â™¥


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im going to share this pic if you dont mind!



It's from zoya's press release, so feel free!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Mar 27, 2012)

I mistook them for lipglosses at first XD


----------



## phoebehearts (Mar 28, 2012)

I received my order today! I got zuza, meg, myrta, kimber, Lara, arizona, tracie and wednesday. I would post a pic but I don't know how from my phone! I can't decide which one to try first! I'm hoping all these polishes hold me over until summer is over but I doubt it!


----------



## swedgal (Mar 29, 2012)

I love purples in general and even if Carly seems out of place in a summer collection is the one that cought my eyes. Does anybody know how it compares to Jem from the smoke and mirror collection?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

Welll I just got shelby, tracy, and wednesday in the GMA deal...all 3 colors for 12 dollars...couldn't turn it down, even if they aren't my favs in this collection.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 30, 2012)

That is a great deal. I have so many polishes already, but if I could find Meg, Carly, and Kimber for $12, I'd go for it! I may end up buying at least one of them - probably Meg since I don't own a similar shade.


----------



## hazyday (Mar 31, 2012)

Zuza, Tracie, and Meg are the ones I am loving...and Arizona too, but I don't wear orange enough to get another orange polish. Of course, I say that now...


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 4, 2012)

I love rory and wednesday. Does anyone know how close wednesday and essie's turquoise and caicos are?


----------



## AliciaMLay (Apr 6, 2012)

Is this only on-line right now, or can I buy this in person somewhere?  I know it isn't at Ulta yet...anywhere else?  This would be perfect for my best friend's birthday in a few days.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyMist (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice shades especially Shelby.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2012)

I love this entire collection!  I'm on a "no-buy" for the next couple of weeks, but then I might pick up a few of these.  I have never purchased an entire collection before, but this may be my first. 

I own just one Zoya, but I really like the brand.  I did recieve Kendal in my January Birchbox, but I gave to my neice.  Some of this months Birchboxes have Zoya.  I think it might be from the Feel collection, but not sure.


----------



## brandarae (Apr 7, 2012)

I love the colors! I have ordered Zuza, Carly &amp; Rory. They're supposed to be here Monday. I can't wait!!


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 10, 2012)

> I received my order today! I got zuza, meg, myrta, kimber, Lara, arizona, tracie and wednesday. I would post a pic but I don't know how from my phone! I can't decide which one to try first! I'm hoping all these polishes hold me over until summer is over but I doubt it!


 Have you tried Meg or Kimber yet? I still really want to get those, along with Carly, but figured I'd ask for some reviews first! I'm liking the look of Zuza more and more as well.


----------



## bethm (May 31, 2012)

I want this entire collection!!  But I'll have to settle for a couple right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I redeemed some of my "Share the Love" points for the $15 off coupon and bought Wednesday and Zuza.  They just look soooo pretty ... can't wait to try!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bethm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want this entire collection!!  But I'll have to settle for a couple right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I redeemed some of my "Share the Love" points for the $15 off coupon and bought Wednesday and Zuza.  They just look soooo pretty ... can't wait to try!



I just ordered Zuza cos i can't even handle how much i was obsessing about it. Wednesday is also gorgeous but one is all i can get !


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone have carly and julep's morgan? I would looove to see a comparison, because I love carly but I definitely don't need another purple. Based on swatches, Carly seems a lot closer to a magenta than the grape kool aid feel I get from Morgan.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 4, 2012)

Zoya has some awesome Share the Love offers this month! 200 points is Buy one get one free 300 points is Buy three get three free 1000 points is Buy six get six free (best deal IMO, especially if you add an extra polish to get over $55 for free shipping and the free Qtica product). If you have an account, check your point balance, they're always adding points for stuff! I have 1200 in my account and am gonna bank it for the BOGO Six  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

Added to our product review site. If you have any of these colors please feel free to add a review of the product you have.





Beach collection includes:


Reagan 
Lara

Shelby

Arizona

Tracie

Wednesday.





Surf collection includes:


Carly 
Kimber

Rory

Myrta

Meg

Zuza.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliciaMLay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this only on-line right now, or can I buy this in person somewhere?  I know it isn't at Ulta yet...anywhere else?  This would be perfect for my best friend's birthday in a few days.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I dont know if they are carrying this collection yet, but I know you can buy these polishes at whole foods.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont know if they are carrying this collection yet, but I know you can buy these polishes at whole foods.


 omg really?? I've never even checked the health and beauty aisles at whole foods (straight to the salad bar for me), but now I'm in trouble.


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 5, 2012)

I just ordered Wednesday!!!   I love Tracie too, but am wondering if I'd have Essie "Navigate Her" instead.


----------



## ShawnL (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my! I love this collection of colors, especially the blues and greens! Oh yes, I think these are a must-have!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought Carly back in April when they had the 1/2 off sale. I used it once and I'm not crazy about the color on me. If anyone has a Zoya color they don't like &amp; wants to trade me for my Carly please PM me


----------



## bethm (Jun 11, 2012)

Sooo excited .. the beach/surf colors are 3 for $15 with no shipping! Go to your Share the Love points and you will be able to redeem this offer using just 1 point. Yippee!!


----------

